# ms penelope is in the waiting room



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tonight on our last check of the barn, ms Penelope one of our ffs was leaking some goo, and her ligaments are gone. We are back at the house gathering supplies for a long night out in the barn. Hoping everything goes smoothly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

happy kidding keep us posted.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck! :coffee2: Hope you have lots of coffee!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck! We want to see lots of little goat pictures!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

false alarm. I guess she must want to keep us on our toes a little longer. Her ligaments came back and the goo has stopped. It was white sticky thick goo not amber colored. Once I got my good flashlight from the house I could see the color alot better. Sorry guys. Her ligaments are really soft though and her udder is pretty tight. We will keep checking on her. 

On the bright side I got to feel the baby really good. I'm thinking she only has one because she's not as big as her sister was when she kidded twins.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ive read that some goats carry babies deep. She is a mini Nubian, my only real experience has been with Nigerians. Could she be carrying deep? I could feel 1 baby felt like it was pressing hard against her side I could make out its back and possibly a hip.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Penelope is the Brown one with a black stripe down her back. Ive been trying to compare baby bump pics with her sister annabelle. Annabelle is the red and white one in the second pic. The pic was taken 2 days before kidding. The pics of Penelope are from 3 days ago.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

My girl is a pygmy goat and was only this big and she kidded twins. The picture is from the day before she kidded.









Her with her babies the day after. The girl was very little though.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

O wow. Thanks. Im fine if she gives us one. We have 2 more ff's due this month. But I really love it when they give us twins. Im thinking its a boy by the look of her udder. Shes not as fat as her sissy but her udder is the exact same. I guess its a waiting game now lol. And shes got the upper hand on us. I love your babies sweaters they look so adorable!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope she goes soon for you!! 


Just curious, what would her udder have to do with the gender of the baby?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

From what I have read on a few different websites. A doe will produce more milk for bucklings. With my herd queen she proved this. Last year she had twin bucks and her udder actually was so big it touched the ground. But with her twin does from this year it wasn't that big. When it comes to my does that have kidded here before ive been able to tell if they had boys or girls before giving birth, depending on their udder. But with the ffs im just taking wild guesses. Lol. I dont know if the sex of the babies determines the udder or not but its worked here for us. That or ive just been very lucky at guessing.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh and we've not changed feed or anything here. So I know that is not the reason for our different sized udders every year.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty cool!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well yesterday and last night still not a big change. It looks like her rump is starting to look higher than the rest of her body. And her ligaments have been very hard to find. We are headed home from tsc and going straight to the barn to check.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok soo... im down at the barn right now. And we have a very tight udder! So hopefully she wont be too far away from kidding now. Ligaments are still mooshy and hard to find.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

She is sunken in around tail head and looks like baby or babies has dropped more since yesterday.they are still moving though cause I just saw her stomach and udder just shake and wiggle like crazy!! I could see them moving. ive only seen that happen once before and that was on her sister 1 day before she kidded.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We have a full udder!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Let us know when it happens!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

At 1 am we went down to the barn to check her. Ligaments were so smooshy I had a hard time finding them. She would stand very still for a while and just shift her weight back and forth. She went and ate hay, seems like she was eating forever... then she decided to lay down. She couldn't seem to get comfy, and she kept raising up a little and kind of kicking and twitching... don't know if she had an itch or if it may have been from the baby kicking( I could see it kicking a lot) orrrr ... if it may have been some contractions starting. Any who, I lifted her tail while she was laying down and white goo was coming out. Not a ton... about 30 mins later she stood up and I checked for ligaments, and poof gone.... and more white goo. Not oozing out but slowly coming out. She layed back down But has not been doing the weird twitchy thing any more. We watched her for a while and she seemed fine, we are in the house now, I plan on staying up as long as I can tonight and hang my head out the front door every 30 mins or so and listen. I've been able to hear them when they start labor, but for now I'm going to let her rest. She's going to need it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

anything yet?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nothing yet.  ligs have been gone, and have stayed gone for 24 hours now. Shes not pushing yet, but she is laying down more . Shes had a lot of white goo today. But I still see the baby moving alot.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We welcomed baby pearlie into this world at 10 am. I was wrong!! Its a girl!!! A huge girl at that! She was stuck head first when we found her and it looked like she was turned upside down. After a bit of rearranging and I reach in And could only get one leg to come out. I had to pull her out she was huge. The pictures do not do her justice.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry ill rotate them and post them back on when I get done splitting wood


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! She's a cutie.....congratulations!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------

